# Deep Down Day



## BikinGlynn (Oct 17, 2017)

I have wrapped these 3 in to a day report as they have all been done to death, there may b quite a few pics though!
At the weekend myself & a non member travelled the distance & had a look in Farleigh Tunnel , browns folly & Enstone ROC On the way back.


IMG_9198 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr


IMG_9206 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr

The greatest photographic struggle was to get a shot without a giant penis in it!


IMG_9227 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr

Into Browns, I was lucky enough to go first so only I saw bats ;-)


IMG_9321 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr


IMG_9293 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr


IMG_9286 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr


IMG_9256 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr

Interesting Water Troughs


IMG_9288 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr

Crane Remains


IMG_9309 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr

Calculations


IMG_9318 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr


IMG_9319 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr


IMG_9303 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr

Lamp stand


IMG_9320 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr


IMG_9328 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr

A very overgrown ROC


IMG_9351 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr

Has someone attempted restoration here? seems like newish paint/ signs to the shaft


IMG_9330 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr


IMG_9334 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr


IMG_9337 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr


IMG_9341 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr


IMG_9349 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr


----------



## smiler (Oct 17, 2017)

Now that's a good days nosing, Lovely set of pics Glynn, Proper Job, Thanks


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 17, 2017)

Good stuff from the folly,haven't been down for around 20 years so it was good to see Longs passage,clapham junction and the water troughs on middle passage again.Thanks for bringing back great memories.....


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 17, 2017)

Well done with this one. I noticed in the tunnel that taggers were even around in 1887.


----------



## krela (Oct 17, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Well done with this one. I noticed in the tunnel that taggers were even around in 1887.



In the quarry you mean, the tunnel was constructed in 1940. Yes the mines are covered in pencil drawings, maths and marks. Workers were paid piecemeal so kept records of their yardage often in pencil on the walls, and doodled in their breaks, the quarry dates back as far as Georgian times but the majority of marks in Browns are from the Victorian period.


----------



## Rubex (Oct 17, 2017)

Really like that first pic! Great set.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 17, 2017)

That looks a great fun day out.you got a lovely nice mixture of photos


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 17, 2017)

TBH I think I preferred it to box. the size of the main tunnels was awesome!
Id like to check out swan next time Im down that way!


----------



## krela (Oct 17, 2017)

BikinGlynn said:


> TBH I think I preferred it to box. the size of the main tunnels was awesome!
> Id like to check out swan next time Im down that way!



Swan is okay, it's small and impossible to get lost in, but it's also the biggest death trap as it's the oldest and most unstable. Nice crane in Swan, worth a look if you're down this way but definitely not worth a trip by itself.


----------



## Rollo5014 (Mar 15, 2021)

Good explore and excellent set if pictures.


----------

